# Aerocloner needs cycle timer to work???



## Green Revolution (Dec 6, 2010)

Well this is my 2nd not so successful round of cuts in the aerocloner. I'm going on 9 days and only 3 or 4 cuts out of a total of 60 are showing roots. 

The PH is 5.5-6.0, running plain RO with a dose of beneficial tea. PPM 50, temp, 74F.

I am currently running the pump 24/7, my question is, do I need to put this damn thing on a cycle timer in order to get it to work? Who here uses a timer? And what cycle is it running, 15 on, 15 off?

The stems aren't mushy and the leaves are yellowing, just no roots (or calluses.) I have 100% success with rapid rooters but after hearing everyone say how simple and low-maintenance the aerocloners are, I dropped the cash on one. Please RIU, help me keep this thing from becoming a $350 paperweight!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 6, 2010)

I made my own cloner for about $20 from shit at lowes 

My pump runs 24/0 and my temps are pretty high to get the humidity going and I am 16 for 20 with these things. I cut and soak the stems in Clon-ex and stick them in the cloner and in 2 weeks I have decent roots. I also feed them during those 2 weeks thru the foliar feeding of water and a microscopic touch of gro from GH and Clon-ex that I put in the water. I spray the leaves everytime i go into the room and out and its my computer room so its quite often.


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 6, 2010)

I run my ezclone 120 with a regular old timer set for 15 mins on, 15 mins off. Plain tap water with a little but of house and garden roots excellurator. 100% pretty much.


----------



## Green Revolution (Dec 6, 2010)

Last time I dipped the cuts in clonex gel before putting them in the aerocloner I ended up clogging the spray heads two days later with jizz-like sticky shit. This time I opted out. Are you using the liquid solution to pre-dip? 

I misted these cuts once with some Roots Organics Extreme Serene (kelp extract and other goodies) but haven't touched them since. I bought the aerocloner so I could simply "cut-and-stick" clones and comeback in a week to roots. If I was going to mist 3x a day I would have stuck with my previous methods. 

Could be my luck, who knows?


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 6, 2010)

Grab a timer and run the pump 15 on and 15 off. Running 24/0 is allowing the pump to heat the water up too much. This will slow down rooting time as well as lead to all kind of nasty stuff growing in the rez.

I'd also highly reccomend givin the roots excellurator a shot. 1ml per gallon. The stuff seems like it never runs out and I usually get roots to how in 3-4 days. At a week, the roots are about 4-5 inches long and more than ready for transplant. Hope this helps.


----------



## Solar Deity (Dec 6, 2010)

Made an aerocloner from a Rubbermaid 25 gallon storage bin. It has 40 sites. I run mine off my recycle timer from my aeroponics system. 1 minute on, five minutes off. Side by side tests done against 24/0 showed no difference in root production. I think the nutrient solution temps have more to do with it than the pump time. Also have tried plain water compared to cloning solutions and there is not much difference in time to produce roots. I would time it if extra heat is a problem. If its a cold environment, (winter in the Northeast), running the pump can help raise the nutrient solution temps. Recycle timers are not cheap though. $125 for the Sentinel (digital). $85 for the ART-DNe (analog version).


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 6, 2010)

PistilPimp said:


> Grab a timer and run the pump 15 on and 15 off. Running 24/0 is allowing the pump to heat the water up too much. This will slow down rooting time as well as lead to all kind of nasty stuff growing in the rez.
> 
> I'd also highly reccomend givin the roots excellurator a shot. 1ml per gallon. The stuff seems like it never runs out and I usually get roots to how in 3-4 days. At a week, the roots are about 4-5 inches long and more than ready for transplant. Hope this helps.


I want the heat to generate more humidity which equals more root growth. I use the liquid clon-ex and love it.
I change my res for every clone generation and stil have yet to find any gunk or residue when I clean the bucket, but I also keep the ppm way down around 100-150


----------



## PistilPimp (Dec 6, 2010)

My tap water is a little bit higher, I think ~300ppm. I can never manage to keep my cloner clean when running the pump full time. After a few days the water feels slimey. Hydrogen peroxide helps, but I found a good thing for myself by using the timer. 

Just goes to show, sometimes you have to experiment until you get something that's right for you.


----------



## CocoCola (Jan 30, 2014)

Green Revolution said:


> Well this is my 2nd not so successful round of cuts in the aerocloner. I'm going on 9 days and only 3 or 4 cuts out of a total of 60 are showing roots.
> 
> The PH is 5.5-6.0, running plain RO with a dose of beneficial tea. PPM 50, temp, 74F.
> 
> ...



Hey bro, one immediate concern is using the Tea. The beneficial bacteria are great once rooted, but before hand they'll likely attack the week little cutting. Keep it sterile in your cloner and bring the beneficials and tea in after transplantation. I learned this the hard way years ago. 

I'd suggested sterilize you cloner and cloning collars and starting with fresh water, no tea 

Best regards, buddy!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 30, 2014)

I have always run my aero cloners 24 hrs on. I always have a water temps of about 75 degrees F and with the aero cloners if your room temps are too cool or to dry they offer a dome that fits the entire thing. Keep lights as close to tops as possible on 24 hrs. I root in aero in about 5-7 days 7-10 days in rockwool or rapid rooters. I run ph at 5.5 and use clonex gel dip and then add some rooting hormone additives to the water.


----------



## machead (Jan 30, 2014)

No matter if I run my pump 24/ or on timer always takes about 10 days to root some little longer.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 2, 2014)

10 days in a dialed in aero cloner is bit long. Should be in the 5-7 days since a simple rapid rooter or rockwool cube shows roots in 7-10 days and the aero cloners cut that time by 3-4 days usually.


----------



## CocoCola (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, people are making a good point: 9 days isn't that far in. I'd be most stressed after 14...still, you should start to see changes in the tissue by day 9...that's what makes me think you're having an issue w/ infection.


----------



## Crash/420 (Feb 16, 2014)

I run my homemade aero-cloner off the same cycle timer that my vegger uses 80 seconds on 8 minutes off with straight tap water, no dips, no need to even ph the water. I get 100% success rate like that! Basically it is grow roots and look for for food or die.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a 4yr old post... Anyways, I have been using R/O water and it does not work at all. I even used pool shock in low amounts and still got slime... added more shock and the slime turned white... 10 days into it and I have root bumps, I should be done! I have a water chiller now and I think I will use it with tap water... Guy at the store said that is the way to go... He could have tried to sell me something but didnt... gave me a sample of rapid rooter instead...


----------



## JCave (Feb 16, 2014)

I am going to give you my input.

I built myself a DIY Aerocloner.

I use only RO water only, NOTHING else in the aero cloner, I don't even ph the water.

I use a timer, 15mins on, and 45mins off. That cause the water temp to be around 75-78F. (Remember running the pump heats up the water)

All I did was cut the plant, and slip them into neoprene inserts, and I get tiny root showing in 3-4 days. Day 7 almost 100% root showing. (What I noticed is that the lower leaves will turn yellow and die around the time they are growing roots) I moved all my clones into my veg table around day 18 since the bigger clones had huge roots and the smaller clones had enough root for my liking to move to veg.

I got 100% root success from my first attempt of cloning, and some of my clones were so small I did not even think they will root, but they all did.


----------



## CocoCola (May 11, 2014)

Green Revolution said:


> Well this is my 2nd not so successful round of cuts in the aerocloner. I'm going on 9 days and only 3 or 4 cuts out of a total of 60 are showing roots.
> 
> The PH is 5.5-6.0, running plain RO with a dose of beneficial tea. PPM 50, temp, 74F.
> 
> ...


Did the Cloner work bought it? ...and then stopped with subsequent rounds? 

If so, you may simply have to re-do you sterilization on the cloner. Chang your cloning collars (or sterilizing each individual cloning collar in peroxide or bleach by hand).Tack apart each compnent and make sure the bleach solutution makes contact with all the part on the pump, sprayers, etc.

Replace your collars! (or sterilize w/ bleach or peroxide) ...and start over. 

PermaClone has heat sterilizable cloning collars, but you can only buy direct and they're 2x the price of non-sterilizable ones. Either way, you may consider sterilizing you system w/ bleach.

There are post around about using "pool shock" at low doses to keep pathogens at bay, also. Heat (within reason) isn't a problem if you use sterile technique.

Afterwards you can add beneficials and the roots will love the symbiotic little microorganisms...for now, though, sterlity!!  

Cheers!


----------



## Alaric (May 12, 2014)

Green Revolution said:


> Well this is my 2nd not so successful round of cuts in the aerocloner. I'm going on 9 days and only 3 or 4 cuts out of a total of 60 are showing roots.
> 
> I know the frustration------ rooting cuttings using aero cloners is the weakest link in my process chain. I loved the simplicity of taking cuttings from veg plants (3'-4' tall) and moving straight from the cloners to my medium less aero tubes-----then moved into the flower room (6" x 10' aero tubes).
> 
> ...


hope u have better results than I did----then please coach me on aero cloning,

A~~~


----------



## viper264 (May 15, 2014)

i used to just clone in straight water, or a lil clonex. then one day the cloners got the slime. so i use dutchmaster zone at 1 mil a gal and clonex at 10 mil a gal haven't had a prob since the switch. have also tried great white and the teas. but sterile is the best for cuttings. been thinking of switching out the zone for calcium hypoclorite (pool chlorine) and run it between 2-5 ppm with pool test kit.


----------



## bass1014 (May 18, 2014)

everyone has there own way to do it.. the ez cloner is as it states.. i have never had a clone sprout in 3-5 days.. its always been 10 or more..u need to find your own pattern to get your babies to work on your schedule.. you will have people telling you to do everything else but the right thing so use your best ideas and dial them in and you will be able to get your clones dialed in and a serious turn around on cuttings.. most ez-cloners say 5 min on and 1 min off.. 
me i use a diy cloner in a 5 gl bucket with a sprayer on 24/7, i never do a ph test or a temp test.. i use olivia's clone gell and i get roots starting in7-10 days and plant at 20-25 days.. gives them a lil veg time and sometimes straight into flower.. 
good luck


----------



## Keesje (Nov 8, 2018)

JCave said:


> I am going to give you my input.
> 
> I built myself a DIY Aerocloner.
> 
> ...


Sounds excellent!

What lights and on what surface do you use?
And do you have a timer on your lights as well, of do you have them on 24/7 ?


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 8, 2018)

Keesje said:


> Sounds excellent!
> 
> What lights and on what surface do you use?
> And do you have a timer on your lights as well, of do you have them on 24/7 ?



8yr old thread my friend


----------



## Keesje (Nov 8, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> 8yr old thread my friend


Acutally 4 years old. 
But I checked before if JCave is still a member and if he was online recently (both 'yes')
And instead of opening a new topic for every question, I think it is a better idea to sometimes reply to an older post.
Technology did not change that much that it is all outdated info.

And JCave probably has now more experience with his system and took out the bugs (if any) after 4 and a half years.


----------



## Vonkins (Apr 27, 2021)

Old thread but a good one.


----------



## Pjwr (Aug 23, 2021)

Green Revolution said:


> Well this is my 2nd not so successful round of cuts in the aerocloner. I'm going on 9 days and only 3 or 4 cuts out of a total of 60 are showing roots.
> 
> The PH is 5.5-6.0, running plain RO with a dose of beneficial tea. PPM 50, temp, 74F.
> 
> ...


I only paid $100 aud man id be shattered if i paid 350 n it didnt work expecally when they are pretty simple to make a dyi would of cost me round a $100 so im not that pissed off


----------

